# Luca Komponenten für S7



## Question_mark (3 Oktober 2004)

Hallo an alle,
für S7-Anbindung habe ich noch folgendes gefunden :
http://www.derentwickler.de/itr/news/psecom,id,18056,nodeid,55.html
Ist zwar noch wesentlich teurer als Siemens-Produkte oder andere Anbieter, aber vielleicht interessiert es jemanden.
Gruss
Question_mark


----------

